# Problem with a Tascam US-12mkII and 48khz



## distox (Jul 10, 2007)

I am using a laptop with Win 7 64 bit and 4 gig of ram. When I calibrate my US-122mkII sound card using 44.1khz all is well and I get a good file. However, when I set the mkII and REW to 48khz and try to run the calibrate I get an 'Audio device error' box that says, "Timed out waiting for space to write the fade out block to the soundcard" Anyone else come across this error?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Haven't come across that, but if it works at 44.1k why not just use that?


----------



## distox (Jul 10, 2007)

I do use it like that and it seems to work well (thank you). But, I just thought that maybe I could get better accuracy in the high end using the 48khz. And it was there ...


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Problem with a Tascam US-122mkII and 48khz*

- I did a bunch of online research about this model sound card ( via Googling ) / it appears the mkII version ( of the US-122 ) continues to undergo lots of teething problems .

- Your mini-consternation is echoed by others ( like; poorly written 32bit drivers that won't install on XP, etc. ) . 

- ie; I don't think that this (48K sample rate thing ) is an issue caused by REW .

- FYI, typically, these sort of things get sorted in about 12 months .

- Based on what I just read, I'd ( consider ) using a different card ( at least until Tascam fixes this models' problems ) .

<> cheers

ps ;


Adam Sorbin said:


> I just purchased the TASCAM US-122 mkII USB audio interface.
> 
> I am running Windows XP SP3, on an AMD Phenom X4 (Quad Core) system.
> 
> ...


----------



## distox (Jul 10, 2007)

Earl,

Thanks for that info. 64bit drivers, I should of known better :doh:. Anyway, I just got the thing, so I'm not ready to buy something else. For now, I'll just use 44.1

-Tony


----------



## relder (Mar 13, 2011)

I get the same "Timed out waiting for space to write the fade out block to the soundcard" on a M-AUDIO MobilePre USB (the older one) in either 44.1 or 48K on 32bit XP with either the Microsoft drivers or the M-AUDIO ones.

It will make noise (either through the soundcard preferences check levels or the sine wave generator) for about a second, stops on it's own and then you get the above error when you hit the stop button. It won't make another sound until you restart the program. 

I get the same for the laptop's built in sound card.

Bummer.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> I get the same "Timed out waiting for space to write the fade out block to the soundcard" on a M-AUDIO MobilePre USB (the older one) in either 44.1 or 48K on 32bit XP with either the Microsoft drivers or the M-AUDIO ones.
> 
> It will make noise (either through the soundcard preferences check levels or the sine wave generator) for about a second, stops on it's own and then you get the above error when you hit the stop button. It won't make another sound until you restart the program.
> 
> I get the same for the laptop's built in sound card.



REW is very successful running on XP ( to the point that getting it going on XP , should be no-brainer ) .

I think your computers operating system must have some issues .

Is your copy of XP up to date with all the latest patches, as well as having the latest Java versions ?

FWIW, try shutting off all WiFi and Networking connections .

<> EarlK


----------

